# FS: Cheap SM tanks



## Kobrakai (Jul 25, 2008)

I got two marine tanks for sale:

Land Raider: assembled and primered black. I bought it off ebay and its missing the two sensors on top of the sponsons. Selling due to change of plans. £25

Vindicator: Primered black and assembled: £20

Both will include postage, but it won't be much.

Need them gone, as changing some small plans!

Thanks


----------

